# The spirit of Judo



## AJH40 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello,
I 'm wondering if anyone knows where I could find  books on the philosophy of judo. Particularly, a book that comprehensively covers it enough; that I can not only know what the philosophy is in completion, but can apply the philosophical ideals to my life. I tried judoinfo.net, but my webserver was unable to access the website right now. 
Thanks if dont mind


----------



## elder999 (Feb 26, 2014)

AJH40 said:


> Hello,
> I 'm wondering if anyone knows where I could find  books on the philosophy of judo. Particularly, a book that comprehensively covers it enough; that I can not only know what the philosophy is in completion, but can apply the philosophical ideals to my life. I tried judoinfo.net, but my webserver was unable to access the website right now.
> Thanks if don&#8216;t mind



Most of the kind of books I think your looking for are only in Japanese, but these might help:

_Canon of Judo,_, Mifune Kiyuzo

_Mind over muscle_ :_ Writings from the founder of Judo,_ Kano&#772;, Jigoro&#772;

_Kodokan Judo,_  Kano&#772;, Jigoro&#772;


----------



## AJH40 (Feb 26, 2014)

How come


----------



## AJH40 (Feb 26, 2014)

How come their isn't any books dedicated to the philosophy of Judo, I mean wasn't the intent of Kano Jigoro to teach the practitioner not only  the physicality of the art, but the spirituality too for the sake of uplifting society? Aren't both aspects of the art suppose to compliment each other?  I've read the description of these books you mention on Amazon and the only one that delves mostly into this topic is, "Mind over Muscle" and from what I read from the reviews that doesn't delve deeply into topic to the point that you really can get a overall understanding of applicably adhering to the principles. For the intent of Jigoro to be to teach spiritualty of Judo, wouldn't there be "the book" on understanding all the tenets of it for the students. Or does a Judo coach or teacher designated to teaching this?


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 27, 2014)

What would you say is the "spirituality of Judo"? I've never come across such a thing... Aikido, sure, and a range of other arts (Japanese, typically with either a Shinto or Buddhist influence), but I haven't ever come across anything of that ilk from Judo.

I'll expand on what I think you're actually asking, and why it's not really something accessible from a book after your answer.


----------



## AJH40 (Mar 1, 2014)

Now, I could be wrong and I'm know expert; but isn't intellectual and moral development incorporated into Judo training or that you can apply Judo to all parts of your life? That's what I'm referring to, I thought there would be a book dedicated to following these principles develop your whole person. But, what do I know; what am I misunderstanding?

Thanks,


----------



## elder999 (Mar 1, 2014)

AJH40 said:


> , I thought there would be a book dedicated to following these principles develop your whole person. But, what do I know; what am I misunderstanding?
> 
> Thanks,



If the books by Kano and Mifune don't satisfy you, perhaps you should attain high dan ranking in judo, then write a book yourself. 

See you in 30 or 40 years?


----------



## frank raud (Mar 1, 2014)

elder999 said:


> If the books by Kano and Mifune don't satisfy you, perhaps you should attain high dan ranking in judo, then write a book yourself.
> 
> See you in 30 or 40 years?


 Can't satisfy him, hasn't read them.


----------



## AJH40 (Mar 1, 2014)

Ha, your right; we'll see


----------



## AJH40 (Mar 1, 2014)

If I do Judo and reads these book, we'll see what happens, ha-ha.


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 2, 2014)

AJH40 said:


> Now, I could be wrong and I'm know expert; but isn't intellectual and moral development incorporated into Judo training or that you can apply Judo to all parts of your life? That's what I'm referring to, I thought there would be a book dedicated to following these principles develop your whole person. But, what do I know; what am I misunderstanding?
> 
> Thanks,



Okay, that's kinda what I thought you were getting at... so let's get a few things cleared up. Firstly, the idea of "intellectual and moral development" doesn't have anything to do with spirituality. It seems you're confusing the idea of a philosophy with spiritual teachings... so let's look at what a philosophy actually is. A philosophy, in essence, is a collection of related congruent concepts, beliefs, and ideals that work together to give guidance and direction, as well as to clarify purpose. It can be politically-driven, spiritually focused, physically centred, or anything else. When it comes to Judo, there are a range of aspects that Kano intended, some of the chief being that Judo could be used as a medium for personal development... but the key is that it needs to be trained first and foremost. Kano envisioned it achieving this, for the record, by being a part of the education system of Japan.



AJH40 said:


> If I do Judo and reads these book, we'll see what happens, ha-ha.



Yeah... do Judo. Without that, the books won't give you what you're after. But, if you train properly, you'll find that the books are a good addition, but not necessary.


----------



## Meitetsu (Apr 12, 2014)

AJH40 said:


> Hello,
> I 'm wondering if anyone knows where I could find  books on the philosophy of judo. Particularly, a book that comprehensively covers it enough; that I can not only know what the philosophy is in completion, but can apply the philosophical ideals to my life. I tried judoinfo.net, but my webserver was unable to access the website right now.
> Thanks if don&#8216;t mind



I'm working on a translation of a book about Sekiguchi Ryu Jujutsu that should be out later this year.  Originally published in 1898.  Discusses the philosophy behind the art.  Not Judo per se but the precursur.


----------

